# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  extract یک فایل SFX با استفاده از دستورات cmd

## Rejnev

سلام...
یک سری فایل اطلاعاتی دارم که باید بعد از نصب در محل برنامه کپی بشن. اونها رو با استفاده از winrar تبدیل به یک فایل اجرایی SFX میکنم(چون تعدادشون خیلی زیاده) و در سی دی رایت خواهم کرد. حالا میخوام کاربر وقتی برنامه رو نصب کرد، با یک دستور کامندی اون فایل رو اجرا کنم بطوری که در محل نصب extract بشه. اگه همینجوری اجراش کنیم، یک پنجره میاد که آدرس میخواد. میخوام توی command یک کد بنویسم که خودش اینکارو انجام بده و نیازی نباشه که کاربر آدرس بده.

الان فقط اون کد رو لازم دارم. گوگل هم کردم، ولی نتایج جالبی نگرفتم.
با تشکر.

----------


## aram_2

سلام تو یه فایل bat بذار.
 @REM ------- BEGIN demo.cmd ----------------
      @setlocal
      @echo off
      set path="C:\Program Files\WinRAR\";%path%
      for /F %%i in ('dir /s/b *.rar') do call :do_extract "%%i"
      goto :eof
      
      :do_extract
      echo %1
      mkdir %~1.extracted
      pushd %~1.extracted
      unrar e %1
      popd
      
      REM ------- END demo.cmd ------------------[

----------


## Rejnev

مرسی که پاسخ دادین
یک کوچولو توضیح میدین که 
-لازمه که برنامه winRar نصب باشه؟
-فایلم فایل exe هست (توی winrar گزینه convert to sfx رو زدم که هنگام اکسترکت نیازی به winrar نباشه)، الان اون فایل رو که حالا توی سی دیه، کجای این فایل bat آدرس بدم؟

----------


## aram_2

دوست خوب این کد بالا برای فایلهای rar هست یکی یکی تو پشته میذاره بعد که خارج کرد اکستراکت می کنه و از پشته حذف .اما شما خودت sfx ساختی که نیازی به winrar نباشه.برای اونکاری که گفتید از طریق command line میشه sfx ساخت که نیازی به پرسیدن و...نداره .
توضیحات

----------


## attenoGit

I have some ISO files that are only in UDF compression, I cannot extract it with isobuster for some reason, any other solution?

----------

